# Top 10 Priciest Neighborhoods in the World



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ When were those houses in London built?


----------



## milehi (Aug 2, 2003)

Both Aspen, and Vail Colorado have prices that are easily ALWAYS in the 2+ million range! If you are putting some little places like Sea Island on, than Aspen and Vail should be on the list as well!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

HariR said:


> ^^^ Yea, Lakshmi Narayan Mittal.


lol, they call it the Taj Mittal :lol:


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

ROCguy said:


> ^^ When were those houses in London built?


19th century i think. In fact when they were built they were intended to attract the richest aristocrats and the creme of English society, but most of them favoured the neighbourhoods of Belgravia and Mayfair and so they soon gained an association with the nouveau riche and social climbers - not much has changed eh?


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Sitback said:


> It's a half a mile long street near Kensington Gardens/Hyde Park....


Kensington Palace Gardens is, in essence, one street. It's not an area, and this is Kensington Palace -- It's not a house that's going to be sold anymore than the White House is.









That one house totally skewed the average price for that limited area. I guarantee other houses there sold for less than 5M sterling.

The most expensive area in London is Belgravia, and it is filled with scores of houses for less than $5m.

I'm curious what the most expensive properties are that are currently for sale in various cities. The are the most expensive in NY, and they're all on the Upper East Side:









Price: $70,000,000 
Maintenance/CC: $45,000 
Tax deduction: 42% 


Type: Triplex 
Penthouse: Yes 
Rooms: 16.0 
Bedrooms: 5 
Bathrooms: 7.0 

Period: Pre-War 
Built: 1920 








Type: Townhouse
Price: $50,000,000 









Superb palatial mansion designed by Stanford White in premier location on beautiful tree-lined street. 100 ft. wide with 18,000+/- sq. ft. spread over 6 sun-flooded floors. High ceilings, French windows, dramatic staircase, skylight. Elevator to all floors. Full basement with mechanicals. Perfect for ultimate residential living or high-end "trophy" commercial use.









Price: $42,000,000 
Lot Size: 66 x 51 
Type: Townhouse, In-city 









1016 Madison Avenue 
$35,000,000 
New York, NY, United States 
Bedrooms: 10 
Property ID # 0010100 










Huge East 60s Townhouse 
$31,500,000 
New York, NY, United States 









Listing ID: 101782 
Type: Townhouse
Price: $31,000,000 









PARK AVENUE CONDOMINIUM - Midtown East 
Listing ID: 402595
Price: $39,900,000
Bedrooms: 9
Baths: 9.0


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> That one house totally skewed the average price for that limited area. I guarantee other houses there sold for less than 5M sterling.
> 
> The most expensive area in London is Belgravia, and it is filled with scores of houses for less than $5m.


Exactly, that's why all serious property listings use MEDIAN price, not average. This list is crap.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Anybody have any data on the Upper East Side.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, I know that some of the real estate in the Upper East side goes for as high as $50 million.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

I don't really trust those lists. I've seen before on those 'American' lists that, probably not even on purpose, a lot of places/things outside the US are overlooked.

What you buy in the Netherlands(Wassenaar near The Hague) for 4,000,000 Euros (4,813,000 Dollar):

House 1:



















House 2:



















What you buy in the States (L.A. f.e.) for almost 5 million dollar:

House 1:










House 2:



















And that's in LA! Imagine what you'd get for a huge house like that somewhere in Georgia or Louisiana or something. To us Dutchies houses are pretty cheap in the States...


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

carfentanyl said:


> I don't really trust those lists. I've seen before on those 'American' lists that, probably not even on purpose, a lot of places/things outside the US are overlooked....


Outside of NY and SF (in particular and the coasts in general), housing in America is very inexpensive. Then again, I've seen the prices of houses in secondary European cities and they weren't expensive either.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

This article is far from being a serious study... For instance, the VIIth arrondissement is not the most expensive in Paris (not even close).

Appartments on Avenue Foch (XVIth arrondissement) or on the "Ile Saint-Louis" (IVth arrondissements) are much more expensive. Even appartments in
the VIIIth arrondissement around the Avenue Montaigne and the Champs Elysées are more expensive.

Plus the VIIth arrondissement has 60.000 inh., I highly doubt the other neighborhood of the list are that big... There's also many little towns around Paris city, in the metro area, which have houses much more expensive (Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Neuilly, etc...)

Houses and Appartments in Monaco/Monte-Carlo or Cannes/Cap d'Antibes (French Riviera) are also much more expensive...


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> Kensington Palace Gardens is, in essence, one street. It's not an area, and this is Kensington Palace -- It's not a house that's going to be sold anymore than the White House is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is one street, and I know Kensington Palace is not a house this is why I specifically said something along the lines of 'here are pictures of the Kensington Palace Gardens area'.

If other houses are sold for around 5mill sterling then if you change the exchange rate to US dollers then it still be numero uno wouldn't it? The 2nd house I posted was sold for 35million sterling. Also the worlds most expensive flat and house are both in London. The flat is in Chelsea and was sold for 38million sterling I think. I know the most expensive area in London is Belgravia and there are scores of houses for less then 5million sterling but plenty more then go for much higher prices. 10mill, 20mill sterling quite easily. Tho really in terms of streets you don't get much more expensive then Kensington Palace Gardens.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Sitback said:


> Yes it is one street, and I know Kensington Palace is not a house this is why I specifically said something along the lines of 'here are pictures of the Kensington Palace Gardens area'.
> 
> If other houses are sold for around 5mill sterling then if you change the exchange rate to US dollers then it still be numero uno wouldn't it? The 2nd house I posted was sold for 35million sterling. Also the worlds most expensive flat and house are both in London. The flat is in Chelsea and was sold for 38million sterling I think. I know the most expensive area in London is Belgravia and there are scores of houses for less then 5million sterling but plenty more then go for much higher prices. 10mill, 20mill sterling quite easily. Tho really in terms of streets you don't get much more expensive then Kensington Palace Gardens.


Not really. There are many townhouses and apartments in Manhattan in the $30 to $50M range. Apartments that are the equivalent of 5M sterling are a dime a dozen. 

Bottom line: NY, London, SF and Tokyo are extremely expensive.

PS: The pre-construction prices for the apartments at 80 South Street range from $30 to $50M dollars. Moreover, pre-construction prices always rise dramatically, such that the apartments could go from $40 to $70M easily.









PPS: The place that Mital bought is atypical. How many houses in the central part of a city have property? Not many. The most expensive apartment that I know of in the world is the one for $70M on the Upper East Side.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

I hear the apartments in LBT could top that.


----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

Recently a home sold for $70 million in Palm Beach, Florida. Donald Trump's home in Palm Beach sold for $48 million at his bankruptcy auction. Also I believe the homes on Star Island in Miami often sell for well over $30 million. Star Island is an exclusive island between downtown Miami and Miami Beach where all of the big celebrities like Sean "P. Diddy" Combs and Shaq live. I doubt that the list is very accurate.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

After searching Savills, Sothebys, Foxtons, John D. Wood and Chestertons, the following listings are the most expensive ones currently listed in London that I could find. NY seems to have the most expensive properties at the moment.








Asking Price £25,000,000 
Upper Phillimore Gardens, London, W8
6 receptions 
8 bedrooms 
Indoor swimming pool 
Garden 
Garage 









£12,750,000 (This one's not really a house, per se, though) 

20 bedrooms
Upper Grosvenor Street,
Mayfair, W1
A unique opportunity to purchase a magnificent 22,000 sq ft property with four floors of B1 office space and two floors of residential space with a private courtyard, garage and roof terrace. Leasehold. Read more. 









£8,700,000 : £27,912 pm Contact me | Add to notebook 

8 bedrooms
Park Street,
Mayfair, W1
This fantastic Grade ll listed eight bedroomed building features a grand and majestic interior with spacious rooms, balcony and lift access. Leasehold. Read more. 










£8,500,000 : £27,270 pm Contact me | Add to notebook 

9 bedrooms
Upper Grosvenor Street,
Mayfair, W1
A fantastic investment opportunity! Exquisite period mansion arranged over five floors offering extensive living space with original features situated just off Park Lane. Leasehold. Read more. 













CHELSEA SQUARE, LONDON, SW3 
• 4 Reception rooms, 6 Bedrooms, 4 Bathrooms

• Quietly situated on the west terrace, a lovely family house of 4,508 square feet with beautiful reception rooms, west facing garden, integral garage and off-street parking for 2 cars. There is also a comfortable staff flat. 
Freehold
Guide sale price £6,500,000 









13, Wycombe Square 
$14,953,532 
London, United Kingdom 
Property ID # 0121403 









13 Eaton Terrace 
$9,983,796 
London, NY, United States 
Bedrooms: 6 
Bathrooms: 6 full








£8,000,000 : (This also is a multi-family apartment building -- not a house).
16 bedrooms
Holland Park,
Holland Park, W11
A rare opportunity to acquire this stunning Grade II listed freehold house in Holland Park, currently split into ten separate one, two and three bedroomed flats and benefiting from 60' private garden. Freehold. Read more.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

King-Tomislav said:


> http://www.askmen.com/fashion/travel_top_ten_60/98_travel_top_ten.html
> 
> Number 10
> 
> ...


How do they define "neighborhood"? The average sale price of a house in the city of Indian Creek Village outside of Miami in 2004 was $7.98 million. The city of Golden Beach outside of Miami averaged $2.2 million in 2004, and the city of Bal Harbour was about $2 million as well.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is the world's 2nd most expensive house. Yet again, belonging to London (well the suburbs of West London).










70 million pounds sterling, around 135 million US Dollars.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/southern_counties/4126886.stm

And also read this from Forbes.

"Your blood may not run blue, but with enough green you can still live near—and like—royalty. Updown Court is currently the most expensive residence in the world, costing about $50 million more than the priciest U.S. home. The brand-new property is totally over the top, with 103 rooms, five swimming pools and 24-carat-gold leafing on the study's mosaic floor. There's a squash court, bowling alley, tennis court, 50-seat screening room, heated marble driveway and helipad. All eight of your limousines will fit in the underground garage. Then there are the neighbors, who include the queen (at Windsor Castle) and Elton John. It is listed with Savills and Hamptons International."

This little house (I'm sure it's bigger then it looks) in London costs 62 million US Dollars.










And this one 56 million.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Yet again, the listings in London are much less than those in NYC.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

I have just shown you 2 houses that have cost 130million USD + in London.

Hows that much less?


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> You are wrong.


Good argument. I don't know how you can stand your ground when I have proved you wrong on everything you've mumbled falses about. For one, Our first and second and third most expensive properties on the market cost more then your first and second and third when you seemed so adament they are not. Then you start stating bull like how a house in the Hampshires could sell for $130million which is something you're taking a wild guess at.

Just give in.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Sitback said:


> Good argument. I don't know how you can stand your ground when I have proved you wrong on everything you've mumbled falses about. For one, Our first and second and third most expensive properties on the market cost more then your first and second and third when you seemed so adament they are not. Then you start stating bull like how a house in the Hampshires could sell for $130million which is something you're taking a wild guess at.
> 
> Just give in.


Read the listings and compare for yourself. Then acknowledge that you're wrong.

PS: London is more historic than Rome, right?


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> Here are two expensive houses sold on the French Riviera, found on Forbes' site:
> 
> Price: $48 million
> Location: Monte Carlo, Monaco
> ...


How about Paris? I'm curious to see listings from there. Whenever I go to Paris, I look at listings in the agents' windows but, like agents everywhere, they don't really deal with trophy properties.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> Read the listings and compare for yourself. Then acknowledge that you're wrong.
> 
> PS: London is more historic than Rome, right?


I just did, read the last post of the previous page you quite clearly missed it.

London is more historic to from the medieval times to modern yeah, Rome in the ancient times.

I don't understand how that has anything to do with your downfall in this thread.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Sitback said:


> I just did, read the last post of the previous page you quite clearly missed it.
> 
> London is more historic to from the medieval times to modern yeah, Rome in the ancient times.
> 
> I don't understand how that has anything to do with your downfall in this thread.


Your statement that London is more historic than Rome is as hilarious as your blind focus on two properties. Construction on the oldest building in London started after the Norman Conquest in 1066. They're are buildings in Rome that pre-date Christ!


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> How about Paris? I'm curious to see listings from there. Whenever I go to Paris, I look at listings in the agents' windows but, like agents everywhere, they don't really deal with trophy properties.


There's very few private Hotels which havn't been turned into appartments or belong to the government in Paris; and French are well-known for hating to expose their richness, so I didn't found any data about the highest prices of properties in Paris...

Anyway, here are some nice houses you can buy if you have at least 3.000.000 dollars (  ): link

You'll notice than most of them don't have the price exposed on the site, but some are already at 5.000.000 dollars.

Some properties on the French Riviera (all at more than 3.000.000 Euros): link

A nice house in Provence for 10.000.000 dollars: link 

That's all I found...


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> There's very few private Hotels which havn't been turned into appartments or belong to the government in Paris; and French are well-known for hating to expose their richness, so I didn't found any data about the highest prices of properties in Paris...
> 
> Anyway, here are some nice houses you can buy if you have at least 3.000.000 dollars (  ): link
> 
> ...


Thanks. Can you provide websites for estate agents in Paris? I'd like to look at them.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

there is no residence lower than 10mil $ along the Bosphorus in Istanbul and the average is waaaay higher


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> Thanks. Can you provide websites for estate agents in Paris? I'd like to look at them.


It depends what you're looking for!

Here are some links:
- http://www.khs.fr/ 
- http://www.flat-hunter.com/paris.html 
- http://www.emilegarcin.com/emilegarcin-paris/index.asp?i_lang=2&k=1

Just search "Paris real-estate" in google and you'll find loads of sites (or "agences immobilières Paris" if you can read some French)


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Sitback said:


> What rubbish Mike Hunt.
> 
> 1st most expensive house in the world in London.
> 2nd most expensive house in the world in London.
> ...


I gotta step in here and say who gives a shit? Can you afford to live in any of these 8 figure priced homes? no. So stop boasting about how your city has such expensive houses when you both (living in NY and London) probably live in 500 square foot boxes.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Face it guys, London has the most expensive houses in the world.
> 
> Just for once, will you please admit that London wins.


Yes, I do admit that London wins this one. Meaning that it has the three most expensive houses in the world. I actually never knew there were homes anywhere in the world selling for over $100million.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> It depends what you're looking for!
> 
> Here are some links:
> - http://www.khs.fr/
> ...


Thanks for the information!


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

meow said:


> there is no residence lower than 10mil $ along the Bosphorus in Istanbul and the average is waaaay higher


Interesting. Can you post some listings? That area looks beautiful.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

A lot of these astronomical asking prices are tweaked purely for media hype or speculation hype. How much they really sell for, or whether they came with business strings attached, no one really knows because it's private information. Many houses in or near the various places I've lived are put out and "sold" at prices that generate excitement. For these trophy homes, how much money really went under the table is only known by the seller and the customer.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

not that surprising: my grandfather has a big house along the coast in Sunshine coast, B.C. and it's worth 800k-1mill.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

ROCguy said:


> I gotta step in here and say who gives a shit? Can you afford to live in any of these 8 figure priced homes? no. So stop boasting about how your city has such expensive houses when you both (living in NY and London) probably live in 500 square foot boxes.



What does it matter? If someone wants to say, "no hang on New York has the most priciest homes" then I'm gonna correct them because it's simply not true.

I actually live in a 6 bedroom house in Hendon Central, lovely area of London and certainly not a box.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

superchan7 said:


> A lot of these astronomical asking prices are tweaked purely for media hype or speculation hype. How much they really sell for, or whether they came with business strings attached, no one really knows because it's private information. For these trophy homes, how much money really went under the table is only known by the seller and the customer.


For the UK at least you can see the actual selling prices of houses as the information is made available to the public a couple of months after the sale is completed.

http://www.mouseprice.com/


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

MikeHunt said:


> Your statement that London is more historic than Rome is as hilarious as your blind focus on two properties. Construction on the oldest building in London started after the Norman Conquest in 1066. They're are buildings in Rome that pre-date Christ!


As my blind focus of two properties? Let's get this right here. Aswell as talking about the 1st, 2nd most expensive homes in the world, 1st most expensive apartment. You go and then say "oh but New York has the most expensive properties on the market of the two cities." Then I counter that by showing 3 properties that are all more expensive then your 1st, 2nd and 3rd respectively. Then I also show you 20+ properties on one website that a $15 million and upwards. How's that blind focus on two properties?

You're mad! And your posts are beginning to stink with desperation to try and say NY is somehow more expensive. Give in and stop scraping the barrel.

History of two cities don't matter in this thread.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

London has the most expensive houses, end of debate.


----------

